# Sasha



## comstockfire (Mar 6, 2008)

This is my sons dog Sasha. German Shepard and ???


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I see yellow Lab. She looks a lot like my Willow  . Except for the Shepherd-y saddle on her back, of course.


----------



## comstockfire (Mar 6, 2008)

I think your right, she's been shedding-by the bushel ! She likes to chase the frisbee.


----------

